# Ordered my CrossBreed holster 2 weeks ago...



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

Cleared everything up.. it was an error by the postal office. I should get it within the next week I believe.. Just wanted to clear the name of Crossbreed... not their fault


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There aren't that many unhappy Crossbreed customers, give Mark a couple more days and I'm sure everything will get straightened out. 

Is the address on your receipt correct?


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> There aren't that many unhappy Crossbreed customers, give Mark a couple more days and I'm sure everything will get straightened out.
> 
> Is the address on your receipt correct?


yes, I have a billing address and a shipping address that are seperate. I live in an apartment with no porch. So I sent it to my moms house, who lives less than a mile from me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That sucks. I picked mine up at Kelly Tactical (here in Springfield, MO), so I didn't run into your problems.

Good luck. When you get it, you will feel tons better. They make great holsters.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As posted elsewhere:



mtcraigco said:


> Please PM me with your personal info and I will look into it.
> You order number would be good too.
> 
> As to the phone, we have lines stacked two and three deep frequently, just leave a message and we'll call you back.
> ...


----------

